# The more you exercise the more hyper they get??



## Lesa P (Feb 3, 2017)

New to forum. New to Vizsla ownership. We have a 4.5 month old Wirehaired Viz (no wires yet). My vet, who was a Vizsla owner once, recommended intensive exercising of the V such as mtn. biking or long distance running. So I bought roller blades! My husband and I have run (me on blades) a five mile loop with Reka (Hungarian girl's name as she came to us from Hungary!), and I tell you what, she doesn't even pant! She just trit-trots (like a Tennessee Walking horse) along. When we get back she acts like she just had a cup of coffee with 2 shots! I would think she'd mellow out and sleep, but instead she's so wound up! Is this normal? I want her to chill, but maybe it's just a trait and nothing to do. Geez, she was more mellow with less exercise!
On a side bar, do all V's constantly steal clothes, shoes, jackets? Whatever they can find be it on counters, in hampers, trash, beds, my house plant is loosing at least 10 leaves a day....


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome! Is Reka a Zöldmáli?! 

Rollerblading sounds like a great activity for her, but for the sake of her joints I'd wait until she's 14-18 months to continue. At 4-5 months I did begin biking with my dog, but always on natural surfaces and with her loose, but on a check cord in case I needed to catch her. I also erred on the side of taking frequent breaks. They won't self-regulate and will over exert themselves keeping up with your pace. If you can ensure she runs on grass while you blade I think that'd be fine, but I wouldn't make it a daily thing yet. Exercise definitely does energize them. Scout will manically run laps around the yard afterwards like we didn't just hike for 4 hours. She _will_ settle down though! 

And yeah, haha, socks, shoes, yarn balls...it's all fair game.


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! We got our girl, Amber (now 16 months) from Hungary too...Vadaszfai kennel. I've noticed that after our daily hike of about 4 miles, she will run around the house and want to play for a few minutes but after that she settles down and takes a good long nap. I would be careful about exercising them too much, as Einspänner already said because of age but also as my trainer told me, the more you exercise them the more they get used to that amount and then they need it. I've noticed that a good off-leash walk (about 1.5 hours) is all Amber needs and then she's calm the rest of the day. She'll want to play a little in late afternoon in the house but that's all. Good luck!


----------



## Lesa P (Feb 3, 2017)

Thank you and yes, she is Zöldmáli! So even if she doesn't seem to be running, it takes us over an hour to do 5 miles, is that still too much for her young joints? If so, I will just continue on walks and hikes. We live in Oregon and have some awesome mtn. biking trails which I was thinking of doing this summer with her. I like the idea of frequent breaks, and the surface of the trails are very soft....
Einspänner, did your WHV start out with wires? I don't see any development of this on the pup. We love her to death and wouldn't trade her naughty little self, but are still hoping she gets them. 
Karendm, Reka will also settle down, but she gets crazy (jumping on couch and over the top and around and around) and then she craps out, that is when she is an angel again!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome to the family! Who are her parents, if you don't mind me asking?

Just use your discretion. An hour plus for 5 miles with some water breaks seems like a reasonable pace and you did mention she pretty much just trots. Still I'd encourage her to not run on the pavement whenever possible and to limit the frequency of these trips overall. Some exposure to this activity now is great for socialization and training. Those mountain biking trails sound perfect! Anyone else have thoughts on this?

And yes, the first pic of Scout I saw of her at 5 weeks, she was hairy and blonde. It was obvious that she was going to end up with a woolly coat. Two of her siblings are wireless and I've met a few other Zs that are wireless. Zsofi can advise you better, but I believe it can take up to 2 years for coat development in some dogs. Any fur growth between her pads yet? That can be an early indicator. If you're super curious and have money to burn I think there's a DNA test you can do through U.C. Davis for coat type.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

1000 Acre Park near Troutdale.

All off leash. Dogs. People. Be careful of the river, especially during the spring melt. Parking can be a problem - go early in the day.


----------

